# Stephenson Clarke shuts down



## OliverD (Aug 30, 2011)

http://www.marinelog.com/index.php?...-down-its-flag&catid=1:latest-news&Itemid=195

News on Marine Log's weekly newsletter tonight that Stephenson Clarke Shipping, Ltd. has been driven out by the faltering economy. Probably your press in GB has already reported this sad news.
Oliver


----------



## ChasD (Mar 27, 2008)

Caught mention of this on one of the financial channels, CNBC probably, but UK domestic services seem obsessed with the Olympics at the moment so have not seen mention there. 
Sailed with Stevies briefly, early 60's sometime, on one of their coal boats around the coast. Learned the crafts of single oar sculling, splicing and many other nautical skills courtesy of the bosun on there. Sad, but probably an inevitable part of the ongoing decline.

Regards Chas


----------



## athinai (Jan 18, 2006)

SS Brimsdown early sixties also, what a run, great times up north and down south., a different world then. What a pity that Steevies has gone., hope their employees will be looked after., Good Luck to All.


----------



## gadgee (Jul 24, 2005)

After 282 years which after doing the maths comes out as 1730 founded!!!!!!


http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2012/aug/09/shipping-stephenson-clarke-liquidation?newsfeed=true


----------



## OctoEngineer (Sep 18, 2012)

I did my engineering cadetship with stevies, from 2002 until 2005 then did 2 years sailing as 4th engineer, learnt a lot and met some great people, such a shame


----------

